# A few media music youtube tutorials of mine.



## dog1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hier ein paar Tutorials von mir (Deutsch):
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6aLWBzbmWqod-jkiofIdWwrbe6rKZ0VB
Ich erkläre in ca. 5 Minuten Arbeitsweisen von mir und schaue ab und zu in Produktionen von mir rein.

Weitere Videos sind in Arbeit.


I've done a few tutorials (English):
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6aLWBzbmWqoSuncsar1HrZLdHMnqGkcG
I show how I work in about 5 minutes and sometimes we have a lookt at some of my productions.
More videos are coming soon.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 22, 2016)

Maybe you could say what these tutorials are about?


----------



## GonzoFB (Aug 22, 2016)

I noticed I was already subscribed, you have a wonderful range of great videos!


----------



## dog1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Maybe you could say what these tutorials are about?


Thank you, I've done that.


----------



## dog1978 (Aug 22, 2016)

GonzoFB said:


> I noticed I was already subscribed, you have a wonderful range of great videos!


Thank you.


----------



## dog1978 (Aug 31, 2016)

Vienna Ensemble Einführung:


Vienna Ensemble introduction:


----------

